# Chi Car Transport - how do you transport your chi?



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually use a regular crate in my car for when my chihuahua needs to be transported somewhere! However it has dented my seat beyond repair and I have just purchased a new car so am wondering how do you all transport your chi in your car's? 

Thank you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You could invest in one of the top quality (tested) seat belts for dogs? I use a fabric ferret carrier and use a seat buckle through the handle.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a car seat by snoozer. He rides comfortably and is hooked into it with his harness.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with MoonFall, the snoozer is a really awesome car seat. Also the animals matter brand makes really nice ones, as well as best pet, which can be found online or even ebay for really affordable prices. Car seats are an awesome investment and most safe way to travel with your pet.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually got one used. It was a steal!! I found it at a thrift store and they had no clue what they had. I really like it though.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I use a car seat that I attach with the seat belt of the car. It seems a lot safer than one of those dog seat belts. I've read about those failing.

This is the one Cuddles uses. I zip her up inside of it for extra security.
Amazon.com : Pet Gear 3-in-1 Dog Bike Basket Black : Pet Carrier Backpacks : Pet Supplies

I use the two things in the back to hook it to my seatbelt. It's really secure that way. She sits in the back seat, too, away from the airbag. My wrist ended up in pretty bad shape due to an airbag a few months ago, and it still isn't the same. I can't imagine what it'd do to a little Chihuahua.

The accident was actually what caused me to get a car seat for my dog. I wouldn't take her in the car again without one. Luckily she wasn't in the car at the time.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I use a Snoozer car seat for my little 2, coupled with Kurgo harnesses for extra safety and comfort. They always ride in the backseat - Airbags are dangerous enough for the average sized human, they are definitely not something I would trust for my dogs.


----------



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

Before getting the Snoozer car seat Halle used to get car sick, but being elevated stopped that straight away.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think my next car seat will be a snoozer 😊


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Although I know it isn't the safest, I purchased an airline approved purse/bag and Ponyo rides in the front seat with me! It has a inner anchor snap for her harness (to keep her inside) and I buckle the bag in with the seat belt just to give it extra solidarity. Most of the time she whines that she can't be in my lap :laughing6:, but it's safer for her. 










As a sidenote, I KNOW I should put her in the backseat because of the airbags, but I don't. I just kinda... try not to crash. Which is something I should be doing, anyway.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

The only thing is, you can't control other driver's actions (including people behind you)... I wasn't trying to lecture, either, just bringing up a point...
I'm sorry if what I said came off wrong or something...


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I know. I know ^_^ I'm just... dumb, I guess


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


>


OMG, so cute! She looks super cozy, though!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> I know. I know ^_^ I'm just... dumb, I guess



Maddi and Ponyo! Hi!!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Hai meoshia!!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok, so Beverly always rides in my lap and my husband drives. I shouldn't do that, right? I never thought about the potential harm to her if we crashed. I hate the thought of her in the backseat where I can't get to her if I need to. Just last week, someone cut us off and my husband had to slam on the brakes. She almost fell on the floor! So after that and now seeing this post, I want her to be safer. 

So doggie car seat in the back? She will be so sad not to cuddle in her blankie on my lap. But her safety is my top priority.

Edit: Can you also give me some pointers on a car seat? I see the snoozer is a good one. Anything that is trusted and reliable at a little lower of a price point?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

A car seat is the safest. I don't always use mine, I'll admit. But I do use it the majority of the time. The snoozer is great, as well as animals matter. The car seat I have is also really good. It's by PetGear. It's easy to strap in and the cushion is remove able if your dog likes to relax. Mine like looking out, so I leave the cushion. It is affordable and washable. I've had min for 4 years and it's in excellent shape. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360459302797

I think I have the medium, it fits 2 comfortably.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It has two leash hooks too. Another great feature 😊. Mine wear that buddy belt harnesses and I hook them in.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> A car seat is the safest. I don't always use mine, I'll admit. But I do use it the majority of the time. The snoozer is great, as well as animals matter. The car seat I have is also really good. It's by PetGear. It's easy to strap in and the cushion is remove able if your dog likes to relax. Mine like looking out, so I leave the cushion. It is affordable and washable. I've had min for 4 years and it's in excellent shape.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360459302797
> 
> I think I have the medium, it fits 2 comfortably.


I like this one a lot! And I will need the two leash hooks...YAY! Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I like this one a lot! And I will need the two leash hooks...YAY! Thank you for the tip.



I love mine. I think it's very practical. Def a good car seat for if you have 2 dogs. It holds up very well. And the price is fantastic. These are always on sale on eBay. And the extra leash hook is a bonus you don't find with other car seats 😍


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> A car seat is the safest. I don't always use mine, I'll admit. But I do use it the majority of the time. The snoozer is great, as well as animals matter. The car seat I have is also really good. It's by PetGear. It's easy to strap in and the cushion is remove able if your dog likes to relax. Mine like looking out, so I leave the cushion. It is affordable and washable. I've had min for 4 years and it's in excellent shape.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360459302797
> 
> I think I have the medium, it fits 2 comfortably.


I like your car seat better than what I have. I have a Snoozer Console Booster: Snoozer Black Pet Car Seat Console Lookouts at PETCO That I sometimes put in the front console between the two front seats. But mostly I make Leo sit in the backseat in his Martha Stewart Booster: Martha Stewart Pets® Dog Booster Seat | Booster Seats | PetSmart But I don't like it. He sits too low so I have a box under the inside pad to raise him up. 

I'd much rather have him in the front seat, but I'm afraid that it's too dangerous. Do you guys put your pets in the back or front seat?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I really like the Sleepypod carriers. While they're expensive there are varying models with lots of options to keep the pet comfortable and have been properly crash tested. I feel they are the only safe carrier available in Australia. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9qI-6mrEXk


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Macladybug said:


> I'd much rather have him in the front seat, but I'm afraid that it's too dangerous. Do you guys put your pets in the back or front seat?


Cuddles rides in the back seat due to safety .


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

The car seat is up front. I love having him near too much to put him in back.

I have looked though and I think while lying down (he usually sleeps or hangs out) he's well below airbag level so should be safe.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We use carseats too! I have a k and h booster and 2 animals matter seats (2x and limo size). The limo size only fits in the backseat bc it takes up 2 spots in the back and it fits all 4 chis together. If I take 2 dogs, I usually let them ride up front.
This is the Animals Matter Limo, it's kinda pricey but by far my favorite seat, I love how it attaches with the seatbelt.


This is the k and h in the smaller size, it also attaches safely with a seatbelt and is pretty affordable 



Finally the Animals Matter 2X, super soft and has a zip off easy remove cover for washing. This brand is so soft and comfy, I've had this seat for 4 Years and it looks new!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

We use the SleepyPod. Pearl loves it and so do I. It is crash test rated. the only drawback is the price.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of car seats... I'm going to check all those out right now.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

*Another crash tested seat...*

I was checking out everyone's seats, because we are in need of a new one and I found this one: Pupsaver- Pet Protection Products- Safety car Seat for your pup 

They say it's passed crash tests similar to that for child safety seats. They seem to have gotten a lot of press on major networks. What do you all think of this one?


----------

